# I just got out of there and on my way home



## japanilainen

Hei!

How can I say "I just got out of there and on my way home"?

The context: After doing some things I got out of the door and waiting for the elevator in this building, and mindlessly staring inside the door. And then someone inside the door came up and opened the door and asked me "Do you need to come in?" (The door was locked at the time) I was speechless (again, the language!) and didn't know what to say. Only said "Kiitos" though.

What could I have said to avoid the situation?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

""I just got out of there and *I'm* on my way home"

I'm not sure I understand your explanation of the situation perfectly, but translating the above sentence is easy: _Tulin juuri ulos sieltä ja menen kotiin / olen menossa kotiin / olen kotiin menossa / olen matkalla kotiin.
_In informal colloquial style _just_ is often used instead of the correct _juuri._

GOM


----------



## sakvaka

Hmm... It is simpler than you thought.

_- Ootko tulossa sisään?_
_- En._

Or to elaborate: _En, kävin just siellä._ / _Oon just tulossa sieltä._ / _En, oottelen vaan._ (I'm just waiting.)

Alert: spoken Finnish.


----------



## japanilainen

I appreciate your answers


----------

